# How to find a job



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

I have been banned from loads of sites for reasons that are not my fault but getting angry over my stepbrother with his gf well he has a job now at fucking asda and guess what. I FUCKING STILL DON'T HAVE ONE. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO GET ONE SO PLEASE HELP


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I have been banned from loads of sites for reasons that are not my fault but getting angry over my stepbrother with his gf well he has a job now at fucking asda and guess what. I FUCKING STILL DON'T HAVE ONE. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO GET ONE SO PLEASE HELP



Errrr; shall I?
Fuck off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I have been banned from loads of sites for reasons that are not my fault but getting angry over my stepbrother with his gf well he has a job now at fucking asda and guess what. I FUCKING STILL DON'T HAVE ONE. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO GET ONE SO PLEASE HELP


1) look for job ad
2) apply, usually via an application form
But
3) it might be easier to draw your stepbro down to your level by working on getting him the sack


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

Is this about social groups?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

I never get anywhere near job interviews as they don't reply to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I never get anywhere near job interviews as they don't reply to me


Option 3 above it is then


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2017)

Careers advice - job profiles, information and resources | National Careers Service may be worth a look


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I never get anywhere near job interviews as they don't reply to me


why not join the army?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> why not join the army?



oh, cheers...


----------



## Supine (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I never get anywhere near job interviews as they don't reply to me



Work on better applications


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

I try to but it's difficult


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Is this about social groups?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

Why are people being mean I have been banned from DS the galifray base the student room and money saving expert.  This fucking site is the only one I found. Sleeping dogs said they might ban me. I FUCKING HATE MY STEPBROTHER


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 10, 2017)

Bone him


----------



## Supine (Oct 10, 2017)

YOUNGPEOPLEINTHEIRTWENTIESDONTLIKETHEIRSTEPBROTHERSANYMORE


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

Why are people being nasty I was told to go on this website as it was good


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 10, 2017)

Who told you that?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Why are people being nasty I was told to go on this website as it was good



It's dead good. What were you told was good about it?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

On sleeping dogs I asked for good sites because I'm banned on a lot if sites due to me getting angry because of my fucking little twat of a stepbrother


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 10, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Who told you that?



It's on the DWP approved career networking site list. That's how I came here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> On sleeping dogs I asked for good sites because I'm banned on a lot if sites due to me getting angry because of my fucking little twat of a stepbrother



What did he do? Except for get a job?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> On sleeping dogs I asked for good sites because I'm banned on a lot if sites due to me getting angry because of my fucking little twat of a stepbrother



Why do you think your step brother got a job and you haven't been able to? In your OP you are cross about it as if you imagine it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

Because I fucking don't understand how that fucking twat can get a job in Asda and I fail online job questions and don't even here back from my CV after I hand it in. IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR. HE DRIVES HE HAS A GF I WANT THAT. IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2017)

How the fuck do you keep getting banned from job sites? 

Also use Indeed.co.uk You don't need to join to apply for jobs.


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Why are people being mean I have been banned from DS the galifray base the student room and money saving expert.  This fucking site is the only one I found. Sleeping dogs said they might ban me. I FUCKING HATE MY STEPBROTHER



Forget about your step brother then. He can't stop you applying for jobs can he.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Because I fucking don't understand how that fucking twat can get a job in Asda and I fail online job questions and don't even here back from my CV after I hand it in. IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR. HE DRIVES HE HAS A GF I WANT THAT. IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR


Have you tried hard drugs, op? Or even the softer ones, tbf.

They're pretty great for coming to terms with the whole "life is unfair" thing.

Relationships can be a pretty decent substitute, but they often take a bit longer to cultivate. Something readily accessible (like Salvia, DMT, or gin) can provide broadly similar results, but with far less effort.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

I was going to suggest smoking some hash. Might chill you out a bit, Sam.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

I FUCKING HATE THIS SITE. I USED TO BE ON GREAT SITES BEFORE THEY BANNED ME. FUCKING  DRUGGIES THE LOT OF YOU


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 10, 2017)

Bye then! Shut the door on your way out. We're all too fucked to get off the sofa.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Be born into a rich family
2. Go to a good university and mingle with other rich kids
3. ????
4. Be the 1%


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2017)

Over the top troll thread is...

Night Mary-Ellen!


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I FUCKING HATE THIS SITE. I USED TO BE ON GREAT SITES BEFORE THEY BANNED ME. FUCKING  DRUGGIES THE LOT OF YOU


Prick.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> FUCKING DRUGGIES THE LOT OF YOU


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I FUCKING HATE THIS SITE. I USED TO BE ON GREAT SITES BEFORE THEY BANNED ME. FUCKING  DRUGGIES THE LOT OF YOU



Great all the more for us. Laters Sam


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

FUCKING DRUGGIES. I HATE YOU ALL. I Thought this was a nice site. I HATE IT


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2017)

You said that already.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 10, 2017)

xenon said:


> You said that already.



Drugs can make you get stuck in a loop. Maybe he decided to become one of us after all


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 10, 2017)

I hate it on here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I hate it on here



Here on grubby high of the shit drugs you have taken? Shame that. Just don't do it again eh, helps defeat the self-loathing.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 10, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I hate it on here



as an aside,


how did you get banned from money saving expert


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 11, 2017)

Right sorry I was rude last night guys


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> On sleeping dogs I asked for good sites because I'm banned on a lot if sites due to me getting angry because of my fucking little twat of a stepbrother





Thimble Queen said:


> What did he do? Except for get a job?



Got a job modding the Money Saving Expert website.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2017)

First off, think about what you're good at and interested in - do not reply "hating my fucking stepbrother" - not constructive
Sports, books, performance - these are merely examples, you are not confined to this list
Read about these activities - books for example - doing proof reading may be a grinding bore, but it can get you in on the ground floor of publishing, equally it can also mean working in a soul free warehouse or driving a van etc
Concentrate on those ideas and activities that you like and will be motivated to avoid cursing your step brother so much which, I say from many years of recruitment experience, will lead others to judge you harshly. An experience you already seem familiar with
Create a CV with reduced levels of swearing if possible
Seek such roles on Ye T'Interwebby
Send to target firms


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

It's just so difficult I send my CV into places and I don't hear back and I also fail online applications


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

HOW DO I FIND A FUCKING JOB!!. I NEED A FUCKING PART TIME JOB. IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

Stop swearing for a start.

Have you had a job before? What was it and how did it go?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

No I have never had a job. I always fail online applications. No one ever contacts me
 I do fucking work experience but it's like it doesn't matter. I NEED A JOB. If i get less then 9 pound I will fucking threaten them because no way am I having less then he will be earning now


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

It's very hard to get a job even for people with good qualifications and experience.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

I volunteer every Friday.  He goes to UNI and is now earning 9 pound a hour on a fucking till. How the hell did that happen. If i do ever get a part time job then I would expect to be payed that much as well


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

What do you volunteer as?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

At a castle. Picking up little. Helping out at kids birthdays and in the gift shop


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 12, 2017)

Can't you get apprenticed to the blacksmith or falconer or someone like that? Steady trades. Castellans will always need them.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> It's just so difficult I send my CV into places and I don't hear back


This happens to a lot of people. It's not personal and don't give up trying.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> If i do ever get a part time job then I would expect to be payed that much as well


You may have start off on a lower rate and work towards that £9 once you gain some experience. Maybe you are asking to much to begin with.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

But 9 pound for working at a till. I bet you if I ever worked somewhere like that they would not offer me that. They would not offer me to choose my hours like he has got


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I bet you if I ever worked somewhere like that they would not offer me that.


Why do think this ?


Samthefootball said:


> They would not offer me to choose my hours like he has got


My son took a part time job and his employer was flexible on his hours and shift times because he was still at college. Try not to be so defeatist and negative.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

Well I'm 24 at college the last time I was offered a job was KFC and I swore at them because they would not let me go on holiday and they only offered me 7.70


----------



## LiamO (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Why are people being nasty I was told to go on this website as it was good



who told you that? Your stepbrother?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

How the hell does he get 9.00 a hour working on a till


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Well I'm 24 at college the last time I was offered a job was KFC and I swore at them because they would not let me go on holiday and they only offered me 7.70



And this is why you don't have a job. 

Unskilled jobs like you are applying for are unlikely to pay £9 an hour. Hell plenty of jobs that do require you to do far more don't pay that.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

So beeping things through a till is hard then is it. AS FUCKING IF. HOW'D THE HELL DID HE GET 9.O0 A HOUR


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 12, 2017)

1. Stop thinkimg about your brother's life...it is not your business.
2. Keep applying and going for interviews
3. Get control of your emotions/temper...Because it will show if you don't
4. Good luck and hope you get something soon


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> How the hell does he get 9.00 a hour working on a till



Chris? Better person than you.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball 

You need to calm your shit down a bit. You don’t need to stop swearing (though maybe yeah, in front of employers). And stop with the CAPSBLOCK. It just represents shouting here.

Some people here (not all) are being cunts. That’s kinda Urban (someone lied to you). There’s no way anyone here has enough info on you to help you fully. Of course, that works both ways. Meaning there’s no way anyone here has enough info to justify being a cunt to you. 

I’m guessing you’re, erm, troubled, with a host of life problems that have led you towards defeatism. That’s no unique surprise. It’s also not the end of hope.

Though I’ll let you into a secret. Capitalism is shit. Eats you up if you let it.

Try not to let it.

Can’t even begin to give helpful counselling shit on here, but, he says blandly, don’t give up, don’t let it all overwhelm you. Your options are obviously limited but not non-existent. You’re just starting at the bottom. And capitalism relies on having a bottom. Agencies?

And certainly don’t worry too much about the swearing on here.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2017)

I got offered a job that pays £7.50 today!
I'M FUCKING 45!!


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I was offered a job was KFC and I swore at them


The Colonel won't like that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> So beeping things through a till is hard then is it. AS FUCKING IF. HOW'D THE HELL DID HE GET 9.O0 A HOUR



My first job out of uni paid about £8. I was 26 and working in an office in London. You need to lower your expectations. And stop flipping out.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

So how the hell did HE GET 9 pound a hour then just sitting on a fucking TILL


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Er, sam, move the fuck on, read the replies and yeah, stop flipping out.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

But how did he get 9.00 a hour on the till tell me that


----------



## iona (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball I went and read through a few of your threads on that student forum - hope that's okay. 

The main thing that comes across in your posts is that doing some work on your communication skills and how you talk to people would help loads (I'm autistic too, I know how hard it can be to communicate in the "right" way with others and how confusing and frustrating it is when you don't get the reaction you wanted). You could try looking into autism-specific services nearby, or failing that ask your GP for a referral to whatever is available locally (you may be able to self-refer) - some kind of talking therapy might help you learn to better manage the anger you're obviously feeling and start to see things in another way, too.

With regards to your own goals, you need to accept that you might not get everything you want at once and work on getting there bit by bit instead. Capitalism is shit, getting a decent job that pays well and that you enjoy isn't easy and for us it's often even harder. Ranting about your step brother isn't going to achieve anything, no matter how unfair it is - it just makes you come across as an entitled brat with serious anger issues, in most people's eyes. 

Is there anywhere you can go for help with job applications and stuff? Maybe at your college, or any autism or more general disability services?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

MAYBE SOMEONE IS BULLSHITTING ON URBAN. Y’KNOW. FIRST TIME FOR EVERYTHING. 

Anyway, glad you’ve moved on from caps lock. Now stop comparing yourself to others. Concentrate on you.


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 12, 2017)

He's a troll guys. He posts exactly the same shit on so many online forums. He is very abusive, and to be honest half of what he says is made up shit. He is a complete loser.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2017)

Whatever I've been doing for the last five years - don't do that if you want a job.


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 12, 2017)

He's been expelled from college for beating a fellow student up, so if he tells you he's still at college he is fibbing.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 12, 2017)

A fiver on the Xenforo cookie matcher saying Jetsetter is Sam.


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 12, 2017)

No just someone who has read all his posts on Digitalspy.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Jetsetter said:


> He's been expelled from college for beating a fellow student up, so if he tells you he's still at college he is fibbing.



And?

Heaven forfend.

All my students have been excluded from mainstream education. That doesn’t mean someone automatically qualifies for the shitpile, however hard they may be to help. Guess what? They swear. Guess what? They shout. Guess what? They lie. Guess what? Some of them threaten to stab/punch/harm every day.

Guess what? No one is helped by being called a loser at 24.

Do you vote for Trump?


----------



## iona (Oct 12, 2017)

Jetsetter said:


> No just someone who has read all his posts on Digitalspy.



And felt the need to follow him here and create a login specifically to slag him off?

Not sure it's him who's the "complete loser" mate.


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 12, 2017)

Whatever. Only warning you. Deal with him yourself and have fun.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Well I'm 24 at college the last time I was offered a job was KFC and I swore at them because they would not let me go on holiday and they only offered me 7.70


Do you think that the fact that you come across as a total fucking twat might have a bearing on how people deal with you?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Do you think that the fact that you come across as a total fucking twat might have a bearing on how people deal with you?



You know what Spy? I’m guessing he probably has had that thought at some point. You know what else? It’s probably more complex than that. And further? You’re against ganging up on Urban, correct?

Even if he’s, in your terms, some hopeless cunt, your post is unhelpful. He’s twenty fucking four.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 12, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> You know what Spy? I’m guessing he probably has had that thought at some point. You know what else? It’s probably more complex than that. And further? You’re against ganging up on Urban, correct?
> 
> Even if he’s, in your terms, some hopeless cunt, your post is unhelpful. He’s twenty fucking four.


I'm not ganging up on him I'm telling him what I think of his attitude. But fair enough.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

Has your college got a careers service? Have you thought about having a chat to them to see if they can help you out?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 12, 2017)

Well I'm not at college at the moment because I was expelled for getting into a fight. I did apologise though and I am actually having a meeting on Friday about it so I'm hoping they will let me back in. I'm probably worried about that but if they do let me back then I have to seize that opportunity and become the best person I can be. For two long I have compared myself to my stepbrother but no more. I need work for things I want


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2017)

That's good to hear, Sam. Good luck


----------



## kebabking (Oct 12, 2017)

if you can hold down a volunteering position at a castle - i'm assuming National Trust or English Heritage - you can keep a civil tongue in your head for long enough to keep a job.

no one cares about your step-brother and his wages, or his girlfriend, or his car, or presumably his enormous cock and ability to lick his own eyebrows, so stop going on about it, its boring, and tells everyone that you're a nutter - no one employs nutters.

go for a walk in tonights cool breeze, get yourself a cup of tea, switch the tv off and write down a list of things (not jobs, but subjects) you are interested in, then come back and ask us about them.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 12, 2017)

kebabking said:


> if you can hold down a volunteering position at a castle - i'm assuming National Trust or English Heritage - you can keep a civil tongue in your head for long enough to keep a job.
> 
> no one cares about your step-brother and his wages, or his girlfriend, or his car, or presumably his enormous cock and ability to lick his own eyebrows, so stop going on about it, its boring, and tells everyone that you're a nutter - no one employs nutters.
> 
> go for a walk in tonights cool breeze, get yourself a cup of tea, switch the tv off and write down a list of things (not jobs, but subjects) you are interested in, then come back and ask us about them.


This is what I meant to say in #81. It just came out different.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> This is what I meant to say in #81. It just came out different.



Twat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> But how did he get 9.00 a hour on the till tell me that



By earning £6.50 and hour and pockling £2.50 from the till every 60 minutes.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Well I'm not at college at the moment because I was expelled for getting into a fight. I did apologise though and I am actually having a meeting on Friday about it so I'm hoping they will let me back in. I'm probably worried about that but if they do let me back then I have to seize that opportunity and become the best person I can be. For two long I have compared myself to my stepbrother but no more. I need work for things I want


That's probably your most sensible post so far. Ignore your stepbrother, dwelling on the perceived success of others with respect to yourself is a fool's errand, no good can come of it. It also sounds like you might have a few anger issues you need to come to terms with.

It's a trite thing to say, but try to look at yourself through the eyes of others. Would _you_ employ you? And if not, _why_ not? Rather than lamenting the world for not treating you as you'd wish, think about how you can present yourself in such a way that the world will treat you better. Anger management is a big part of that, no one wants to employ someone with a fiery temper.

When applying for jobs, focus only on your positive attributes - the volunteering work is an excellent start. Be positive, optimistic, never ever moan at a potential employer or start making demands. You need to demonstrate why an employer should pick you instead of all the other applicants. People will give you advice such as "be yourself". This is bollocks, "be the person they want to employ" would be more salient.

Ask a trusted friend or family member (not the stepbrother!) to vet your applications.

And stop writing in ALL CAPS, it's never a good look.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 13, 2017)

Right. Some good news. I had a meeting and I have been allowed back at college. I'm now going to go to the gym and this will hopefully be the start of a new me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Right. Some good news. I had a meeting and I have been allowed back at college. I'm now going to go to the gym and this will hopefully be the start of a new me


perhaps you should take up boxing


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> How the hell does he get 9.00 a hour working on a till


How much do you think he should get paid?
How much do you think people working at a checkout should get paid?
Do you believe he should be paid less?
Do you believe all people working at a checkout should get paid less, or just him?
Do you think you are worth more than him?
Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> How the hell does he get 9.00 a hour working on a till


why shouldn't he? 12 years ago i got £7.33 an hour putting books on shelves.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2017)

Asda isn't bad pay, because it's heavily unionised.  If you could get a job at Asda you might also earn that.  But to do that you have to get past the application process.  Some jobs automatically say no if you don't have English and Maths at grade C.   But even if that isn't the issue, if your application is missing any information, or has spelling/punctuation errors, that can be enough to stop your application going further.

WWhat are you studying?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 13, 2017)

Travel and tourism but I don't have any GCSE I built my qualifications up from the bottom as i did not have anything


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Travel and tourism but I don't have any GCSE I built my qualifications up from the bottom as i did not have anything


Congratulations.  It's a great achievement to return to education.


----------



## iona (Oct 13, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Right. Some good news. I had a meeting and I have been allowed back at college. I'm now going to go to the gym and this will hopefully be the start of a new me



Great 

One word of advice - don't lose your shit and give up when things don't magically come right from now. You'll still find things difficult; you'll have weeks where you don't go to the gym or do something else you'd planned; it'll seem like you haven't got much closer to your goals so what's the point? Just keep doing what you can - it all adds up over time. Focus on your own progress, not comparing yourself to others.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you. I want to get to 11 stone. I think I will feel really good if I do that. It will show I can achieve something great for my future


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 14, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Congratulations.  It's a great achievement to return to education.



I started off at entry 3 skills for working life
Then level 1 animal care 
Level 2 animal care 
Level 2 travel and tourism 
And now level 3 year 1 travel

I have entry 3 English 
Level 1 English
Level 2 English

Entry 3 maths
Level 1 maths


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 14, 2017)

You haven't reached GCSE level in Maths. Some jobs ask for GCSE English and Maths, or an equivalent qualification. Can't you do level 2 in Maths?


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm doing that at the moment but I don't know if I will pass it as I'm not good at maths. It took me 3 years to pass level 1


----------



## Jetsetter (Oct 14, 2017)

The more you practice and get additional books to help, the easier it will be for you.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 14, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> I'm doing that at the moment but I don't know if I will pass it as I'm not good at maths. It took me 3 years to pass level 1


Definitely worth sticking with! GCSE level maths will be a big help to you, and prove useful in any regard, best of luck.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 14, 2017)

I only earn £7.75 an hour and I'm nearly 40 and working in a skilled job. I put up with the shit wages because the staff benefits are very good and because my manager is willing to write the rota around my childcare availability. Your stepbrother has lucked out.
Anyway it's not just about the cold hard cash, is my point. A job that pays a bit less but has good conditions can be better than a well paid stressful job with an unpleasant manager or unpredictable hours.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm sorry the way I have acted.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 15, 2017)

There have been a few things i have found out that makes me feel stupid. For starters my stepbrother sometimes likes to think that he is better then every one and my mum said he could be lying about being paid that much

Apparently as well he does not go to a proper uni but a college that does uni courses but is not recognised as real uni

Then to top it all off his gf did assignment for him.

He may drive, he might have a gf but I don't care anymore. I don't want to be like him or have a gf like his. 

I'm going to be the best person I  can be and be proud of myself


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> There have been a few things i have found out that makes me feel stupid. For starters my stepbrother sometimes likes to think that he is better then every one and my mum said he could be lying about being paid that much
> 
> Apparently as well he does not go to a proper uni but a college that does uni courses but is not recognised as real uni
> 
> ...


I think that's the best thing you've said. 

We all have to find our way in the world, part of that is working out what kind of person you want to be. 

Also, comparing yourself to others always makes you feel insecure, I find. Best to concentrate on you and your own achievements.


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you. This is why I have now decided to get driving lessons, go to the doctors if i am worried about things and lose weight and get to 11 stone to become a healthier person so I can live longer


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Samthefootball said:


> Thank you. This is why I have now decided to get driving lessons, go to the doctors if i am worried about things and lose weight and get to 11 stone to become a healthier person so I can live longer


Those are all good goals, best of luck 

Stick around on here, there's lots of different things going on.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> And?
> 
> Heaven forfend.
> 
> ...


"We don't call people loosers, we vote for 'em"


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> By earning £6.50 and hour and pockling £2.50 from the till every 60 minutes.


Ahh, not that bloody GCSE maths question again!?!


----------



## Riklet (Oct 19, 2017)

Keep posting here, Sam! If you've been banned from elsewhere, are fed up and want a place which will make you think, you've finally arrived at the right forum 

I would keep going to the gym, college, volunteering, asking around about jobs (this will help you get your foot in the door etc) and maybe try reading other people's applications and CVs.  Obviously if you look up some models online, you can edit yours to help you.  Where there's a will, there's a way.  Also, I wouldnt say lie, but do adapt your CV and application to the job.  Why exactly should they give you a job? Don't tell them directly, unless they ask.... but it's a question worth bearing in mind.

What are you studying at college btw? Can they arrange any work experience? Have you asked the department (calmly!) about possible work and what other students have done? Hopefully there'll be someone there who can and will help you out.  Be persistent!

Also, who gives a shit about your brother's job, we are bored of hearing about it already.  You've got your own life to live.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2017)

Brilliant username Samthefootball - best (only?) one this year. 

Good luck with the job search.  Spam put your CV to any and every job site you can.  Put it on Reed, indeed, Monster and just click "apply" to anything you think you can do, especially if it fits in with your voluntary (and any paid) experience.  Get some help with the CV, and a good generic covering letter, and you can typically apply for dozens of jobs in a day with a single click.  Don't get too worked up when you're not contacted.  Recruiters are (often) twats, and they won't think twice about ignoring you, advertising fake jobs to get you on their books in the hope something comes up and you fit their profile, or not calling you back after unsuccessful interviews.  Shady shit, but it's all in the game - and it's a helpful reminder that none of it's personal, just a numbers game.  Keep going, no matter the knockback, and you'll get something someday.

E2A - also join social groups for young people in their twenties.  This joke has been done twice already, but it's never gonna get old.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 20, 2017)

Tbf ‘social groups’ (eg drop ins, day centres, ‘supported’ activity groups) are actually pretty fucking important if you’ve got MH/LD/similar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> This is what I meant to say in #81. It just came out different.


it came out in pa-speak


----------

